

AT&T patents a system to limit high-bandwidth users - grej
http://www.tweaktown.com/news/35183/at-t-patents-a-system-to-limit-high-bandwidth-users/index.html

======
grej
And now we begin to see some some of the implications of the elimination of
net neutrality:

\- 'The new patent could have a chilling effect on content distribution
networks, including Steam, Origin, and Netflix. The patent, titled "Prevention
Of Bandwidth Abuse Of A Communications System", would theoretically allow AT&T
to create Internet plans that would only allow access to certain sites or
protocols. The patent has a brief description.' -

